# Dove hunting Northeast Ohio



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Never dove hunted before but seen the season just opened again today. Is there any dove hunting areas in the northeast part of Ohio on public land? The map I was looking at was a dove hunting map with dove areas marked and there was one at mosquito wildlife area but when I drove down there it looks to be marked refuge now. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Berlin Wildlife Area used to have some spots.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Berlin Wildlife Area used to have some spots.


Thank you I will take a drive down there to check them out. I’m looking to get my dog more work retrieving by dove hunting


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Mosquito dove fields are north of the area HQ on the east side of the road ( N Park Ave ). South across from the office and the west side of N Park is refuge.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hate to be a Nancy but you already missed the prime window for Ohio Dove hunting.... Not to say you couldn't still get a few in the late season, your certainly can but here in Ohio our window is small and it's in the first half of September for the best hunting . Not to mention any dove field put in by the state are in pretty rough shape at this point (if they were ever in good shape to begin with!)

With that being said the info about mosquito is correct, Berlin and west branch both put fields in as well. By October those fields are stripped of all seed and often times replanted with winter wheat or turnips. Some may still have standing corn, and jump shooting out of the corn is a successful tactic in October.... No idea how successful it would be now though? See the link for all of the public fields and what was planted. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1GedCyUkQTorqEjgX70omJ&cshid=1607980772354


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Hunt pines early morning and evening. They roost there a lot.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------

